# The Sexy Body



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

Just wanted to know out of curiosity how many people here would go for a body kit for a 98' 200sx, or rather keep it the way it looks? If you go for a body kit give the name brand or even a picture if you can...

Personaly as much re-search that ive of done on body kits for 200sx i haven't really found that many that caught my eye or thought that was worth putting on. I dont know if its because the body looks really good already or theres just really not that many good body kits for our cars.Or maybe i just havent seen the right one.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Sentra200sx said:


> Just wanted to know out of curiosity how many people here would go for a body kit for a 98' 200sx, or rather keep it the way it looks? If you go for a body kit give the name brand or even a picture if you can...
> 
> Personaly as much re-search that ive of done on body kits for 200sx i haven't really found that many that caught my eye or thought that was worth putting on. I dont know if its because the body looks really good already or theres just really not that many good body kits for our cars.Or maybe i just havent seen the right one.


I had the vis extreme body kit on mine. I took it off after almost two years. I got a lot of comments about it(Project:skunk). Check out the thread and see what you think.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

personally i think a stillen lip and SE-R skirts looks better than any kit


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i hafta agree and i hafta add that the JDM lucion bumpers with NISMO lip looks pretty damn hot as well


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^yeah baby


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> personally i think a stillen lip and SE-R skirts looks better than any kit


I third that! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

from what iv heard you can also buy a civic lip and cut it and glass it to fit our cars as well. and there are many lips to chose from with a civic. but yea i have a 99 sentra (i think its the same bumper) and i have been asked about 5 times what kit it is.........lol but its a stock bumper
that nismo lip looks alittle gaudy/ chunky


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> I had the vis extreme body kit on mine. I took it off after almost two years. I got a lot of comments about it(Project:skunk). Check out the thread and see what you think.



i do like your car its not bad looking and i can tell you worked hard on it but i dont know about the spoiler but the rest isnt too bad.


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> i hafta agree and i hafta add that the JDM lucion bumpers with NISMO lip looks pretty damn hot as well



I do like that bumber dont ever recalling seeing someone putting that bumber on them. That does look really good.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

The only body kit I would ever remotely consider is the Stillen Kit. But I would take the SE-R sideskirts and front lip over that :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Sentra200sx said:


> i do like your car its not bad looking and i can tell you worked hard on it but i dont know about the spoiler but the rest isnt too bad.


page 2 is what it looks like now


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> page 2 is what it looks like now


Thanks! I don't think anyone pays that part any attention!


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Thanks! I don't think anyone pays that part any attention!



My bad i see that now i do like that.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Sentra200sx said:


> My bad i see that now i do like that.



Thnks for the comment! :cheers:


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

this is some useful information - im looking for a kit myself.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> this is some useful information - im looking for a kit myself.


importfan.com


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

im also looking forward to dropping the car. the drop should be done first or after the kit is put on?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> im also looking forward to dropping the car. the drop should be done first or after the kit is put on?


well i would say first because performance before cosmetics (other than simple DIY stuff like door inserts)


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

okay, so droppin the car first. cool.
so i'll be shoppin for a kit and wheels at the same time. i guess im kind of getting the show list in order right now. i just have bumpers, wheels, drop, etc. 
time to get more into detail...im supposed to be getting a pay increase soon.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> well i would say first because performance before cosmetics (other than simple DIY stuff like door inserts)



CUT YOUR SPRINGS!!!!!!

J/K!! Always lower your car before putting on a body kit. You don't wanna look like you're off-roading!


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

of course. i have seen a few trucks here the are lifted but have that big huge gap between the wheels and the exterior. it looks so weird. 
my car already looks like a hunchback, don't want it to be worse.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> of course. i have seen a few trucks here the are lifted but have that big huge gap between the wheels and the exterior. it looks so weird.
> my car already looks like a hunchback, don't want it to be worse.


Master says:springs first grasshopper, bodykit last... :thumbup:


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

okay, im jumpin ahead it seems like.
suspension first. then bumpers n all.

i guess i will have to order springs, shocks, struts first...anything else im missing in that department? i need some good prices as well.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> importfan.com


importfan kits are a 50/50 chance of properly fitting .. last i heard is that their drift bumper i sold for them to sean 1clnb14 didnt fit correctly at all.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

oh boy, don't want that to happen...


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> importfan kits are a 50/50 chance of properly fitting .. last i heard is that their drift bumper i sold for them to sean 1clnb14 didnt fit correctly at all.



Sometimes you have to do some modding to get a kit to fit.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

this may sound funny but im kinda havin a hard time seeing the difference between a lip kit and a regular bodykit... just the front and back parts.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> this may sound funny but im kinda havin a hard time seeing the difference between a lip kit and a regular bodykit... just the front and back parts.



Lips are just add-ons to your stock bumper and body kits are full bumper replacements.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

oh okay. my front bumper is in good condition in general but my back one needs to probably be complely replaced.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> oh okay. my front bumper is in good condition in general but my back one needs to probably be complely replaced.



If you replace the rear, go with a 98 rear.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

um, im going to need some help with deciding. i see alot of good possibilities. i will take pics of the bumpers and post them first then decide on a plan.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> um, im going to need some help with deciding. i see alot of good possibilities. i will take pics of the bumpers and post them first then decide on a plan.


I think we should give this guy back his thread...Sorry about that! :cheers:


----------



## vinnie_febs (Apr 7, 2004)

I went for the stillen front since it is made out of Poly. It's not too flashy but it works for me, plus it fits with *very* little mod. As of those other ones, be very careful, because 75% of the time you will end up paying as much as twice of what you paid for (if lucky). Just sharing some personal experience.

Her is my ride, like I said is just the front but it's something different.


http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/v_febles/album?.dir=/4cc1


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Here are the pictures of my car. If you ask me I think this body kit makes the car. It's the GTR kit, it's available through erebuni corp. I believe they are out of NY. The entire kit is made from polyeurothane, and fits like a glove. I think it has alot of class, just my opinion.


----------



## vinnie_febs (Apr 7, 2004)

now that's nice! nice ride turbo!


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks alot.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

love the color.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

It's off of an Audi S-4, called Nagora Blue. It has very fine and small amounts of metallic in it. I has a very "plasticy" look to it, almost fake looking. Anyway my wife and seven year old picked out the color. When the car was being done they drove around to a bunch of new car dealers looking at car colors. This is what they ended up with. I too love the color myself. Thanks alot, Chris-


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> Here are the pictures of my car. If you ask me I think this body kit makes the car. It's the GTR kit, it's available through erebuni corp. I believe they are out of NY. The entire kit is made from polyeurothane, and fits like a glove. I think it has alot of class, just my opinion.





I like that body kit that is nice.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

The Lucino front bumper is by far my favorite B14 bumper, but the stillen dosn't look bad either.










I know the GTR kit has already been pictured, but I love the way it looks on this white SE-L!!!!! :thumbup: to Liuspeed!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> Here are the pictures of my car. If you ask me I think this body kit makes the car. It's the GTR kit, it's available through erebuni corp. I believe they are out of NY. The entire kit is made from polyeurothane, and fits like a glove. I think it has alot of class, just my opinion.


only kit i would ever buy


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> only kit i would ever buy




yea that kit makes the car look real clean i like that and its not too much off structure and doesnt look like its over powering or even had to strech it on.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

im getting more excited about workin on the bumpers and sides for my car. boy it needs it _bad_.


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

200SE said:


> The Lucino front bumper is by far my favorite B14 bumper, but the stillen dosn't look bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What grill is that on the first one ??? That thing looks sexy!


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

AirForce200 said:


> What grill is that on the first one ??? That thing looks sexy!




I like those wheels i love black wheels with a crome or polished lip


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

I like these wheels black with polished lip


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^holy crap! that car is beautiful!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

AirForce200 said:


> What grill is that on the first one ??? That thing looks sexy!


looks like a 97 with a leg glassed in the middle for a bmw look
aw damn i forgot i just posted lol sorry i would have just added it to my last one :loser:


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

Gotta love the 200SX


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Sentra200sx said:


> Gotta love the 200SX


I heart it very much! :thumbup:


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

turbo200 said:


> Here are the pictures of my car. If you ask me I think this body kit makes the car. It's the GTR kit, it's available through erebuni corp. I believe they are out of NY. The entire kit is made from polyeurothane, and fits like a glove. I think it has alot of class, just my opinion.


this is one of the best looking b14's i have ever seen.


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

yea that kit is pretty sick. does the GTR kit include those fender flares?


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

95seRguy said:


> yea that kit is pretty sick. does the GTR kit include those fender flares?


The GTR kit comes in 2 versions: the 4 pc kit (the standard FB/SS/RB) or the 6 pc kit which includes the fender flares. think of it as a different of about $200-$300.

I think back in the day it used to be sold as like a 9 pc kit or something- not really sure.

Now if family would stop asking for money I can get the rest of that bloody kit. Gotta meet the Xmas deadline


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> The GTR kit comes in 2 versions: the 4 pc kit (the standard FB/SS/RB) or the 6 pc kit which includes the fender flares. think of it as a different of about $200-$300.
> 
> I think back in the day it used to be sold as like a 9 pc kit or something- not really sure.
> 
> Now if family would stop asking for money I can get the rest of that bloody kit. Gotta meet the Xmas deadline


does anyone have any pics of the kit without the fenderflares? i looked at erebunicorp.com, no pics.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Neva2wicked said:


> The GTR kit comes in 2 versions: the 4 pc kit (the standard FB/SS/RB) or the 6 pc kit which includes the fender flares. think of it as a different of about $200-$300.
> 
> I think back in the day it used to be sold as like a 9 pc kit or something- not really sure.
> 
> Now if family would stop asking for money I can get the rest of that bloody kit. Gotta meet the Xmas deadline


actually there is a 18 peice kit as well


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> actually there is a 18 peice kit as well


:jawdrop:

Jeff:
I believe 1CLNB14 has the kit without the fender flares, though he also went with the R33 front. The car looks hot with or without the flares. B14_Stealth also has the kit without the fenders (I think), course you really can't see it on a black car all that well


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I think the 18 piece kit is for the 4 door sentras, not the 200sx. And thanks alot for the nice comments about my car, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

So.. Does anyone know if the OEM fogs fit inside of the Stillen/Erbuni Bumper?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> So.. Does anyone know if the OEM fogs fit inside of the Stillen/Erbuni Bumper?


id say no. but i nice set of piaa's would look good


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

The Post is tied.
:showpics:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Sentra200sx said:


> The Post is tied.
> :showpics:


lol now your back to where you started.......on the fence lol


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, who wants to meet me out in northern Ohio for a huge ass Nissan Meet in the spring? lol.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Hey, who wants to meet me out in northern Ohio for a huge ass Nissan Meet in the spring? lol.


bah! *grumble* mid west *grumble* :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

can we see who voted for what?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh by the way... I did the same trick.. but... Nice job bumping up the saturation on the blue.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> Jeff:
> I believe 1CLNB14 has the kit without the fender flares, though he also went with the R33 front. The car looks hot with or without the flares. B14_Stealth also has the kit without the fenders (I think), course you really can't see it on a black car all that well


b14 stealth has a sentra right? i think his car looks great too. is 1clnb14's car domain site up to date? 
edit: sorry, was thinking of nissan4U2NV


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

jeffinbham said:


> b14 stealth has a sentra right? i think his car looks great too. is 1clnb14's car domain site up to date?
> edit: sorry, was thinking of nissan4U2NV


1clnb14 is hiding out no telling what he's coming out wit. Wait till ya see I know is gonna be evil just like mine. Ya'll see.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

OEM fogs aren't even close to fitting. I found this that is a perfect fit, one problem I have only one and don't have a clue what they are off of. They measure 3.5" round and mount perfectly. I suspect they are off of a GM, they have a number on them and are made in the US.Anyone??


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> OEM fogs aren't even close to fitting. I found this that is a perfect fit, one problem I have only one and don't have a clue what they are off of. They measure 3.5" round and mount perfectly. I suspect they are off of a GM, they have a number on them and are made in the US.Anyone??


say are you trying to put these fogs on the 200sx? Why not put the IS 300 fogs, thats what I did in my sentra with the R33 kit.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

hey off, got any pics? Also what do they measure in diameter?


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

*fogs*



turbo200 said:


> hey off, got any pics? Also what do they measure in diameter?


my car is due out of the shop next week I will post pics of it, also ya will see how IS 300 fogs look in a R33 front. Measurements I will have to get the fogs are at the house already tried them on bumber but tookem off to get the ride painted


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

cool let me know the goods on them when you find out. Thanks alot.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> cool let me know the goods on them when you find out. Thanks alot.


say they arent round if thats what you was looking 4. I'll say they are around 5''x7'' but I'll give you specs


----------



## lunargirl1zgirl (Sep 14, 2004)

Sexy!!! ^^^ :idhitit: :idhitit:


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

lunargirl1zgirl said:


> Sexy!!! ^^^ :idhitit: :idhitit:


Very :cheers:


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> lol now your back to where you started.......on the fence lol




Finally got somewhere. lol


----------

